# [solved] No /dev/cdrom

## krotuss

Hi, I am missing /dev/cdrom and other symlinks associated to DVD drive. I have read similar topics, but there problem was usually caused by switching to scsi driver and outdated udev rules. My drive is still recognized as /dev/hdc and works (I can mount discs). I am just missing symlinks and k3b sees no drives. I have tried to enable scsi generic and scsi cdrom drivers, and disabling ide atapi cdrom support in kernel, but this way the drive was recognized as sg0 and stopped working completely. So should I try to fix udev somehow or go scsi way? Thanks.Last edited by krotuss on Wed Sep 29, 2010 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobspencer123

what does 

```

ls -all /dev/dv*

ls -all /dev/cd*

ls -all /dev/hd*

ls -all /dev/sd*

```

show?

I had this happen and udev (i think) started naming my device /dev/dvd2 and just skipping over /dev/dvd

----------

## krotuss

ls -all /dev/... (in order):

```
ls: cannot access /dev/dv*: No such file or directory

ls: cannot access /dev/cd*: No such file or directory

brw-rw---- 1 root disk  3, 0 Sep 29  2010 /dev/hda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk  3, 1 Sep 29  2010 /dev/hda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk  3, 2 Sep 29  2010 /dev/hda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk  3, 3 Sep 29  2010 /dev/hda3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk  3, 4 Sep 29  2010 /dev/hda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 22, 0 Sep 29  2010 /dev/hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Sep 29  2010 /dev/sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 Sep 29  2010 /dev/sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 3 Sep 29  2010 /dev/sda3

```

cdrecord -scanbus:

```
scsibus1000:

        1000,0,0 100000) *

        1000,1,0 100001) *

        1000,2,0 100002) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-4165B' 'DL03' Removable CD-ROM

        1000,3,0 100003) *

        1000,4,0 100004) *

        1000,5,0 100005) *

        1000,6,0 100006) *

        1000,7,0 100007) *
```

dmesg:

```
hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4165B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 79X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
```

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6433014-highlight-cdrom.html#6433014

It's now long time hd* notation for disks was drop, what kernel version do you use or do you have a reason to still use the old drivers ?

If you need assist for that, try first reading that thread:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6362608.html#6362608

----------

## krotuss

I am running 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 kernel. I know that ATA drivers are deprecated (they were by the time a was installing system), but i like the hd names for ata drives. So I had compiled ATA drivers directly into kernel and SATA as modules. This way the old ATA driver has picked up ATA drive and SATA the rest, probably not good idea at all but it worked for me. I have just find out that disabling IDE/ATAPI CDROM support wont prevent the ATA driver from hooking on cdrom so SATA/SCSI driver cant take over. Now I am running completely on SATA and have symlinks again. Thank you. Maybe I could somehow configure udev to map ATA drive to /dev/hda

----------

## richard.scott

what version of udev are you using? if its 151x then try downgrading it.

----------

## krotuss

Thank you, I am using 151-r4 but I dont know how long will be older versions available in portage. I have just noticed -old-hd-rules USE flag for udev, maybe thar could do the trick.

----------

## richard.scott

before you downgrade udev, check that CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 isn't set.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules, reboot and see if the cd/dvd links show up then.

----------

## johnny99

I've got the same issue.  Building udev tells me to get rid of CONFIG_IDE and CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2, and now there is no  /dev/sr0.

----------

## johnny99

I figured it out.  I had to add some stuff to my kernel config.

One one system with an nvidia chip set, 

lspci |grep IDE

```
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)
```

I changed the kernel .config changed, adding the following:

```
CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=y
```

Another system  with a Broadcom chipset:

lspci |grep IDE

```
00:02.1 IDE interface: Broadcom BCM5785 [HT1000] IDE
```

I changed the kernel .config, adding the following:

```
PATA_LEGACY=y

PATA_SERVERWORKS=y

PATA_PLATFORM=y

BLK_DEV_SR=y

SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

ATA_GENERIC=y
```

Now the device appears:

ls -tlr /dev/sr0 

```
brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Oct  5 21:30 /dev/sr0
```

----------

## crowbert

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules, reboot and see if the cd/dvd links show up then.

 

That did it for me.  I skipped the reboot with: /etc/init.d/udev restart

----------

